# Garry deans air injection presoak



## fahd (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried Garry deans air injection presoak? Isnt it better than snowfoam?


----------



## tontontontimtim (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello

It work great with onr rinsless wash, blow the dirt away, on a lightly dirty coated car :thumb:

But not better than snow foam + pressure washer.


----------



## fahd (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes that is what I experienced as well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=364559&highlight=garry+deans :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Excuse me for maybe stating the obvious here but of course using a spray gun to apply a cleaning product is going to remove more the simple fact that the product is coming out under a lot more pressure than a hand held spray bottle its going to remove the dirt....same way a pressure washer will remove more dirt than a garden hose.

As for his term "Air Injection" oh please stop making up fancy pants terms for simple methods. I find it very difficult to show any kind of respect for morons like this.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bet this would work wonders on soft Jap paint :wall:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't want to be air injected by Gary dean or anyone else even if it's presoaked


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Garry Dean has been air injected. Christ almighty his videos go on and on and on. :lol:


----------

